# Upgrading FreeBSD 7.0 to 8.2/9



## vmoisesp (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi,

Is it possible to upgrade FreeBSD 7.0 to 8.2 or 9.0? I've tried upgrading to 9.0, but I'm having a problem. 







Can someone help me with this please?


----------



## bbzz (Feb 5, 2012)

You know a little more info would go a long way.


----------



## vmoisesp (Feb 5, 2012)

What do you mean?


----------



## vand777 (Feb 5, 2012)

vmoisesp said:
			
		

> What do you mean?



Tell us more about what happened, what have you done before this happened etc.


----------



## Bunyan (Feb 5, 2012)

First of all, you should "upgrade" your hard drive.


----------



## vmoisesp (Feb 7, 2012)

This error is appearing because I've tried to upgrade FreeBSD to 9.0 using a code..


----------



## SirDice (Feb 7, 2012)

The errors you seem to have have nothing to do with the upgrade. They look like disk errors.

Make sure the disk itself is still in proper condition.


----------

